# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Γιατί είμαστε κατά της αιχμαλωσίας; >  Σύλληψη πουλοπιάστη

## Corvus

ποιος θελει να βοηθησει τη πεμπτη τα ξημερωματα σε συλληψη πουλοπιαστη που αρμεγει τα τελευταια χρονια το εθνικο παρκο σχινια?ο συγκκριμενος χρησιμοποιει κτελ που το παιρνει απο αγ παρασκευη και κατεβαινει παραλια μαραθωνα.το σχεδιο περιλαμβανει παρακολουθηση απο την ωρα που θα κατεβει απο το κτελ για να βρεθει το σημειο που στηνει.τα υπολοιπα ειναι ευκολα.τηλεφωνακι στο θηροφυλακα της περιοχης που θα τον εχω ενημερωσει απο τη προηγουμενη και απελευθερωση των πουλιων με τα σχετικα βιντεακια για το θεμα απελευθερωση ιθαγενων! :Tongue0020:

----------


## Corvus

Εγω λεω οτι πρεπει να ρθει o jk για να κανει πραξη τα λογια!

----------


## jk21

Ο jk εχει αλλοθι , οτι διδασκει ηλεκτρονικα καθε πρωι σε σχολειο ...

Ο jk ομως ποτε δεν πατησε πανω σε αλλοθι . Ο jk καποτε αφησε την πραξη , καπου εκει στα 24 του , αφηνοντας καποιους πραγματικους οικοπρακτες πισω του στη Μαγνησια , να παλευουν καθε μερα με ενα συλλογο , που χωρις χρηματα απο χορηγους και κυριως χωρις νεα στελεχη , με ορεξη να βοηθησουν (οταν και τα μεγαλυτερα σαν και μενα εγκατελειψαν ο καθενας για τους δικους του λογους ... καλη ωρα οπως συμβαινει και εδω με πολλους που εχουμε καιρο να ακουσουμε ) , στο τελος εκλεισε ... οπως θα κλεισει και καθε χωρος ο οποιος δρα πολλαπλασιαστικα στην ιδεα της αγαπης και προσφορας στα φτερωτα πλασματα , ακομα και να εχει 500 χορηγους πισω του , εμπορικους ή απο καρδιας ... 

Ο jk ειναι πια ενας ιδεολογος του καναπε  στον οποιο καποτε ξεκινησε ενα ατομικο αγωνα ιδεων 

https://jk21birds.wordpress.com

και συντομα τον περασε σε δευτερη μοιρα , γιατι ξερει πολυ καλα οτι μελλον οι ιδεες εχουν , μονο αν ειμαστε στο << εμεις >> και οχι το << εγω >> σε καθε πτυχη της ζωης μας . Ειναι μαλιστα ενας κουρασμενος πια ιδεολογος ακομα και απ αυτη τη θεση και μονο ενα ζωντανο GBC του δινει πια δυναμη , γιατι μονο ετσι βλεπει ελπιδα . 

Ευχομαι να βρεις συμπαραστατη , αν και ειμαι σιγουρος οτι με την κουζουλαδα που εχεις , μπορεις να τα καταφερεις και μονο σου ...  Να θυμασαι παντως .... 100αδες ισως πουλακια σωθουν .Προσωρινα ή και μονιμα .Οσο οι νεοι δεν πειθονται να αγοραζουν και να πιανουν , χιλιαδες αλλα θα στεναζουν καθε μερα .Αυτο θα γινει οταν θα θαυμαζουν πραξεις σαν τις δικες σου και οταν θα βλεπουν (δεν θα ακουνε ) πραγματικα πουλια εκτροφης να ζευγαρωνουν πολυ πιο ευκολα απο τα πιασμενα . Αν το δουμε και αλλου , τοτε υπαρχει ελπιδα και αλλου .Αν το δουμε ξανα ολοενα και αυξανομενα εδω (τωρα ειναι ολοενα και μειουμενα ) τοτε ισως υπαρξει ελπιδα και απο εδω . 

Μπραβο εκ των προτερων !!!


* οταν με το καλο γινει , εδω μπορουμε να ανεβασουμε ρεπορταζ απο τα πουλακια που θα σωθουν και οτι αλλο αφορα προσωπα , μονο αν ειναι επισημα στιγμιοτυπα  δημοσιευμενα απ το δασαρχειο , για ευνοητους νομικους λογους

----------


## Corvus

χαχαχα σιγουρα τα καταφερνω μονος μου απλα βαριεμαι το καρτερι χωρις παρεα.σημερα τα ξημερωματα ειχα παει για παρατηρηση του αναπαραγωγικου ζευγαριου κορακων στο...μη λεμε και μερος και φευγοντας ανεβαινε ενα τζιπ με σκυλιερα.εκανα αναστροφη τον πηρα απο πισω και καπου σταματαει και με ρωταει γτ μ εχεις παρει απο πισω?"του λεω γτ δινει στοχο η σκυλιερα.μια βολτα τα σκυλια εφερα μ λεει.του απανταω βολτα ,κυνηγι η εκπαιδευτικο?μου λεει εκπαιδευτικο.του λεω απαγορευεται κι αυτο."και συ τι εισαι δασαρχειο?"οχι αλλα εχω τηλ θηροφυλακα να παρω?
"παρε" μου λεει και τη κοπανησε!

----------


## Corvus

https://www.google.gr/search?q=%CE%B...hrome&ie=UTF-8
δε ξερω αν ειχε ακουστει αυτο παλιοτερα,ειναι το περιστατικο που σας ελεγα οτι χρειαστηκε να δωσω φωτο απο το σπιτι στην ανιμα και αυτο ηταν το τελευταιο βημα.πρωτα ειχαμε συννενοηθει με ορνιθολογικη και θηροφυλακη και να γινουν επωνυμες καταγγελιες.μια απο μενα και μια απο κοπελα της ορνιθολογικης.

----------


## jk21

Καθε γενναια πραξη υπερ των πουλιων , δεν αποκρυπτεται ποτε απ το φορουμ που τα αγαπα  << Αριστειδη >>   :Happy: 

Ψαξε βρεστο εδω μεσα ,   εκει που εισαι ... << διασημος >>  αλλα μην το φερνεις εδω 

Αντε με το καλο και παλι !

----------


## Corvus

το χασα τωρα,δε καταλαβα τπτ απο το μνμ σου εκτος απο το "αριστειδη" :Rolleye0012: τι να ψαξω,τι να μη φερω???

----------


## jk21

Τιποτα ! περιμενουμε νεα !

----------


## IscarioTis

Αριστειδη λιγο δυσκολα για καθημερινη...
Αν και θα ηθελα να πω 2 λογακια στον "Κυριο" αυτον

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Corvus

> Τιποτα ! περιμενουμε νεα !


καλα θα το φερω εδω!

----------


## Corvus

καλημερα,το σχεδιο μερικως απετυχε γτ μετα απο μιαμιση ωρα που εψαχνα μεσα στα περιβολια ειχα χασει την υπομονη μου κ οταν τελικα τον βρηκα του εκανα ντου μονος μου αντι να παρω το θηροφυλακα που τον ειχα στην αναμονη.οποτε το σεναριο καηκε.του αμολησα ενα κραχτη και του πηρα τα διχτυα.επρεπε να κρατησω τη ψυχραιμια μου...παιδια πολλα πουλια το μερος,χρονια ειχα να δω καμια εκατοστη καρδερινες μαζι!

[IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Corvus

και γαρδελοχορτο στα καρβουνα!

----------


## jk21

Ειχε προλαβει να πιασει πουλια; 

αυτο με την υπομονη σου να το κοιταξεις !  ::

----------


## Corvus

οχι ουτε φιντα δεν ειχε βαλει γτ 5 μετρα απο το διχτυ ηταν ενα φορτηγακι με πακιστανους που το φορτωναν καφασια με λαχανικα.περιμενε να φυγει το φορτηγο για να στησει κανονικα.ηταν σε περιφραγμενο χωρο κ η συρομενη πορτα ηταν ανοιχτη εκεινη την ωρα που δουλευαν οι εργατες.προφανως εχει παει τοσες φορες που θα χει γνωριστει με τον ιδιοκτητη του κτηματος και του ανοιγουν τη πορτα!!!τη δευτερη φορα που περασα απο κει πηρα το διχτυ χαμπαρι.που να φανταστω οτι διπλα στο φορτηγο που το φορτωνουν μπορει να χει στησει καποιος!ο κραχτης ομως τον προδωσε.αν και απο παντου ακουγονταν καρδερινες η φωνη του κραχτη εκανε τη διαφορα στο αυτι μου!  :wink:

----------

